# Radon Cragger / Radon ZR Team



## Zerthar (12. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen
Ich überlege, mich von meinem alten Fully zu verabschieden und ein Hardtail zu kaufen. Ich fahre gerne Trails, aber nichts extremes. Da sind keine Absätze mit mehr als 30 cm. Hauptsächlich Waldwege mit Wurzeln und einzelnen Absätzen, Schotterwege usw. Ich fahre keine Rennen sondern nur für mich und vielleicht 1 mal pro Woche. 

Also dachte ich ein Hardtail mit 29" Reifen kann das auch! Bei Radon hat mir das Cragger eigentlich gut gefallen. Es scheint so ein All-Mountain Hardtail zu sein. Von einem Experten wurde mir aber eher abgeraten. Die Sitzposition sei eher nach hinten gelagert und darum nicht  gut zum Aufwärtsfahren geeignet, aber auch nicht so richtig toll zum abwärtsfahren im Vergleich mit anderen Hardtails. Nun also meine Frage: Fährt jemand ein Cragger und kann über die Fahreigeigenschaften berichten? Es scheint weder Fisch noch Vogel zu sein.

Von Radon gäbe es noch das Team ZR, was allerdings "nur" 100 mm Federweg hat. Im Forum hier hat jemand geschrieben, man sitze auf dem Team ZR etwas gemütlicher (aufrechter?) als auf dem Jealous. Wegen meinem Rücken möchte ich nicht zu gesstreckt sitzen sondern tendenziell aufrechter. Deshalb das Team ZR, auch wenn es nicht so hochklassig ausgestattet ist wie das Jealous.

Was ist eure Meinung dazu?


----------



## CedGauche (13. März 2019)

Hi Zerthar,

also ich denke das für dein Anforderungsprofil 100mm Federweg durchaus reichen.

Ich habe ein ZR Team 7.0 und ein Jealous AL 8.0. Das Jealouls macht mehr Spaß, ist aber auch etwas sportlicher und direkter, wobei ich keinen großen Unterschied in der Sitzposition bemerke (M 18er Rahmen), also ist jetzt nicht so das ich das Gefühl habe auf einem Rennrad zu sitzen .

Auf dem Cragger saß ich auch schon, habe mich aber nicht 100% wohl gefühlt. Durch den flache Lenkwinkel ist bei Steigungen mit Geschwindigkeiten von unter 8 km/h das Vorderrad recht schnell am kippen. Für längere Touren mit vereinzeltem Trails (S0 - S2) würde dich da doch eher ein ZR Team oder Jealous empfehlen.

Mein ZR Team hat hinten leider keinen Boost Standard und steilere Speichenwinkel und keine so guten Laufräder wie das Jealous. Das merkt man recht schnell, denn das hintere Laufrad beim ZR Team habe ich gefühlt einmal im Monat zentriert, wenn ich öfters im ruppigen Terrain unterwegs war. Auch die Bremsen bei meinem ZR Team sind mehr Trekking-Bremsen als MTB-Bremsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

